# New Outback Owner From Los Angeles



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

Hi all,
I got my 2008 18RS last month and have had it out only once. What an experiance! I have never owned a TT before, always tented, too old for that now. There is really a lot to learn and more things to buy then I thought there would be, but this forum has been a great help.

Since I just had surgery on my foot it will be a couple of months before I can take it out again. Before that I have to learn to back it into a spot in less than 20 minutes!!!!

I'll be retiring soon and look foward to seeing some of you on the road.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to a wonderful site.

And congratulations on the new 18rs. You are going to love it.

Happy camping!


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel your pain! So much to learn coming from a pop up. This site has taught me every thing I've needed to get started.

Welcome to the "new owners" club.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome fellow Outbackin' Angelino


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group. There is always something new to learn and this is a great site to find answers. Ever notice that backing is more difficult with an audiance?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Enjoy your new trailer.

I hope the surgery goes well and you're back in action quickly.

Mark


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers. Hope surgery goes well, think of the TT as PT.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

welcome to the site . Happy camping

Dallas


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

A big welcome to you from "the other coast." This site is one great resource for finding out things about your OB. For our family, it was one reason we bought our OB. When we purchased our TT at Lakeshore RV, they asked if we were members because of the questions we asked, and how well-informed we were. Go OB'ers.com!!!


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

psychodad said:


> Welcome to the group. There is always something new to learn and this is a great site to find answers. Ever notice that backing is more difficult with an audiance?


I dread having an audiance until I am better at backing. This site has given me so much information and been such a big help. I can't wait until I can give advise to other new TT owners.

Thanks for all of the kind words of welcome everyone.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Outbackers; Best site for Newbies to Lurk before
they make the purchase.
TV selection---it's all about safe and fun times.
Check List -be prepared to pick up your purchase .
Support 24/7 searching through Forums and live chat. Confidence.
Have a Great time!
Welcome all new Outbackers.








Jan


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats Minpinny on the 18rs. Any chance you bought it from Mcmahon RV's?


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't feel bad about backing up. Growing up I remember a time that my dad backed in, pulled up drove around the campground once or twice ( thinking he would be in a different position the second time) this went on for ever. My mom thought it would be best to take us kids swimming to avoid being yelled at ( you know it was probably her fault







) My dad said after he finally backed in everyone around the camp site started clapping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and WELCOME to the newest Outbarkers!!!! Let me guess....MinPins???? Now you just need to take a cross country trip 'cuz I *LOVE* MinPins!!!!

As for backing up with an audience....it's bound to happen. Just keep your eyes/mind on the job at hand and remember that we've ALL been there! You'll be a pro in no time!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello from the other "bookend" on Outbackers....just trying to hold us all together people!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!

You made a great choice.


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

cookie9933 said:


> Outbackers; Best site for Newbies to Lurk before
> they make the purchase.
> TV selection---it's all about safe and fun times.
> Check List -be prepared to pick up your purchase .
> ...


Yes I did, in Colton. How did you know?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Minpinny said:


> Yes I did, in Colton. How did you know?


We got our's from them when they had a San Diego location. Your's was actually parked next to our 21rs on the lot. I actually even went through yours. 1 week after we bought ours, they shut down this location and moved all their inventory up to the LA area, including our Starcraft hybrid we brought in as a trade in.

Reason I asked is because there are not alot of Outback dealers in SoCal and even less (read: none now) that have 18rs's. Congrats again.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!

Take care of that foot - so you can start using that Outback!

Rick


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

Silvrsled said:


> Yes I did, in Colton. How did you know?


We got our's from them when they had a San Diego location. Your's was actually parked next to our 21rs on the lot. I actually even went through yours. 1 week after we bought ours, they shut down this location and moved all their inventory up to the LA area, including our Starcraft hybrid we brought in as a trade in.

Reason I asked is because there are not alot of Outback dealers in SoCal and even less (read: none now) that have 18rs's. Congrats again.
[/quote]

That shows how small a world it really is. Since I travel alone the 18rs is just the right size and you are right they are hard to find, that's why I could not pass this one up. Now that my foot is healed I hope to be able to start traveling very soon.


----------

